

Loose Ears End Careers - jonny_eh
http://solveforinteresting.com/loose-ears-end-careers/

======
angdis
Another way to say it: Be careful what you say in public in case some asshole
decides to tweet it (and then write an article about it) even if it isn't his
concern.

